# Pre existing waiting period???



## lasabrci (22 Jul 2014)

Without naming insurance companies can someone share their views on this.

I have health insurance for my family for many years and like many have moved companies in recent years.  Last November we moved to a new company. in December my wife was referred by our GP for scans that led onto a number of procedures. We have just got a bill for 25e from the hospital and likely to get more.  The insurance company despite confirming by phone (unfortunately) in December that the excess was 100e are now claiming its 125e based on our old policy.  This is on the basis the condition was pre existing.  therefore they claim an upgrade in conditions to a 100e excess does not apply and our old excess of 125e with our previous insurance company in now relevant.  we now have a 2 year wait under the new policy!

We did not know of this medical condition existed at the time of changing insurance and my understanding was that waiting periods existed for upgrades for higher medical requirements eg adding better cardiac cover etc not for a simple excess.

Has anybody else come across this situation?. Is it correct? I need to read the fine print in the insurance policies but interested to hear your views.


----------



## Sunny (22 Jul 2014)

Feel free to name the insurance company. What you describe doesn't sound right but as with all these things, it all depends what is in the small print and insurance companies love small print.

At first glance, it does sound like dodgy practice I have to say.


----------



## BazzaDP (22 Jul 2014)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunny (23 Jul 2014)

BazzaDP said:


> [broken link removed]


 
Going by that link, there shouldn't be any waiting periods for out patient benefits if the person is under 55. Certainy trying to charge a higher excess based on your old plan seems very odd. 

Something will really have to be done about Health Insurance. It is becoming a minefield for people to navigate with the number of plans and the terms and conditions.


----------



## snowyb (23 Jul 2014)

The health insurance company is correct based on a pre-existing condition - even though your wife wasn't aware of it at the time.  This excess is classed as an 'inpatient excess' ie if a person is admitted to a private or hi-tech hospital.   So the waiting time of 2 yrs is correct.  

This issue was covered in a recent interview with Dermot Goode, health insurance advisor on Pat Kenny Newstalk.  Interesting overall twenty minute chat including the upto date position re new launch of plans with very high inpatient excesses, upto 600 per private hospital admission.  Also, good general advice and tips to keep in mind.

www.newstalk.ie/player/listen_back/13240/11466/21st_July_2014_-_The_Pat_Kenny_Show_Part_3


note; 20 minute chat from the start, excess issue covered @ minutes 13-15.

Snowyb


----------

